# White Bookcase Strips



## AlwaysLearning (3 May 2019)

Anyone know if bookcase strips are available in white, preferably flat and easy to recess?

I've googled and can find plenty, just not in white.


----------



## woodbloke66 (3 May 2019)

How about these? - Rob


----------

